# How Do You Put on A Nametag?



## holyname1 (Dec 12, 2020)

This is probably a stupid question but I can not figure out how we're supposed to attach our nametags to our shirts.


----------



## Bufferine (Dec 12, 2020)

You get a magnet from tsc. It attaches to the name tag.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 13, 2020)

Wear it on the right side please.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 13, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Wear it on the right side please.


I never knew that . I wear it on my left side !


----------



## Yetive (Dec 13, 2020)

The badge is 2 pieces.  There is the main part with your name on it, and the magnet part.  Put the main part on the outside of your shirt, then put the magnet part on the inside to hold it on.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2020)

I wear it to cover the American Eagle logo


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Dec 15, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Wear it on the right side please.





rd123 said:


> I never knew that . I wear it on my left side !



Always wear on the observers left, your right.

Semi-related. One of my biggest pet peeves was when people wore a shirt with a bullseye logo on the breast and then covered it up with their nametag leaving the opposite side completely barren. Like BRUH come on now.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 15, 2020)

HardlinesGuy said:


> Always wear on the observers left, your right.
> 
> Semi-related. One of my biggest pet peeves was when people wore a shirt with a bullseye logo on the breast and then covered it up with their nametag leaving the opposite side completely barren. Like BRUH come on now.


Wearing name tags on the wearer's left is the norm though, isn't it? That's where my eyes would naturally go if I were trying to read someone's name tag. If one is wearing a shirt with a Target logo on the left side, fine, otherwise the nametag would normally be worn there.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Dec 15, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Wearing name tags on the wearer's left is the norm though, isn't it? That's where my eyes would naturally go if I were trying to read someone's name tag. If one is wearing a shirt with a Target logo on the left side, fine, otherwise the nametag would normally be worn there.


I always looked at it as a uniform thing. Traditionally name tags in uniforms (IE- Police uniforms for example) are worn on the right with the badge on the left. I suppose you could argue the name tag is the “badge” of Target but it just never felt right to me.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Dec 15, 2020)

I have worn mine on my left since I started over 5 years ago.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 15, 2020)

I don't wear mine at all unless visitors are in the building.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 16, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> I don't wear mine at all unless visitors are in the building.


Same!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 16, 2020)

Marvin Martian said:


> I have worn mine on my left since I started over 5 years ago.


Left for 28 years!  Lol.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 16, 2020)

Target Corporate: News, Careers, Investors, Sustainability & ESG
					

From sustainability to jobs, you can expect more from Target. Learn about our history, values and mission.




					corporate.target.com
				




in this video they show both sides.  The lake St video.


----------



## Style2563 (Dec 17, 2020)

I wear mine on the left. I wear the red vest and there is like these two circles patch on it. I assumed that’s where the name tag should be when we didnt have the magnet type but the one with the pin on the back.


----------

